# Wie lange noch ... ?



## Görms (26. Mai 2009)

Wie lange muss man noch warten bis in Warhammer ein Grashalm nicht mehr für 30 sekunden langes feststecken sorgt, wie lange noch bis man endlich ein wenig balance ins spiel bringt, den CC bereinigt, die Charakterklassen anpasst. Wann wird man seine monatlichen 10 Euro nicht mehr für ein Beta-Spiel ausgeben und wann darf man mit einem Endgame rechnen. 
Tag für Tag taucht man in eine Welt ein die von AOE beherrscht wird, in denen man gemütlich seinen Ruf durch Zonelocks verdient ohne aktiv ins Spiel einzugreifen. Aber, es wird ja auch noch PvE geboten, schöne Inis, total verbuggt und durch ID vollkommen unnütz - zu beginn war das okay, Zeit hinaus zu zögern weil kein Endgame da ist, nun ist die Sanduhr bald leer und nichts, aber auch nichts hat sich getan. Alle laufen sie mit den gleichen Rüstungen herum, es gibt keine möglichkeit sich von anderen abzuheben, ausser farblich ...

Warhammer Online ist wie ein Flickenteppich, ein Fehler wird bereinigt, dafür ein anderer aufgetan. Alle reiten sie noch im Kreis und jagen den lila Zahlen nach, begriffsstutzig sieht man das Ziel nur im nächsten Level, doch was tun wenn man mal den lvl 80 erreicht hat? 
Die Taktik der Entwickler ist überholt, ihre GM´s dumm und unzugänglich wie ein Meter Feldweg. Ein neues Gebiet soll das alles bereinigen, mehr Platz für mehr Fehler schaffen - Zeit hinaus zögern und den Geldbeutel weiter füllen, während war in die todeszuckungen übergeht.

Geht es nur mir so, oder gibt es da auch andere die sich fragen, warum das noch mitmachen? Die 10 Euro, sie schmerzen keines wegs, doch ist es Geld für das ich Unterhaltung verlange und nicht Frust durch zu bereinigende Fehler.
Wo also findet ihr noch in Bughammer Online euren Spielspaß, ich bin mit meinem Latein sogut wie am Ende.

Cheers!


----------



## ersoichso (26. Mai 2009)

i feel with u 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (26. Mai 2009)

War das jetzt eine Frage wie Du dein Abo beenden kannst oder gab es da noch einen anderen Sinn?


----------



## Rungor (26. Mai 2009)

tja...ich hab aus den selben gründen vor 1 monat aufgehört  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber wen interessiert das?^^...

aber immerhin ist es schön zu sehen das nicht nur ich diese probleme hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Görms (26. Mai 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> War das jetzt eine Frage wie Du dein Abo beenden kannst oder gab es da noch einen anderen Sinn?







Görms schrieb:


> Wo also findet ihr noch in Bughammer Online euren Spielspaß, ich bin mit meinem Latein sogut wie am Ende.
> 
> Cheers!




Vielleicht hätte ich ein Fragezeichen ans ende des Satzes setzen müssen um es erkenntlicher zu gestalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaRuLAA (26. Mai 2009)

wenn dir war nich mehr gefällt hör auf meinst du der spielspaß hat sich an einem geheimen ort versteckt den alle 300.000 abonnenten kennen nur du nich?


----------



## Görms (26. Mai 2009)

wär doch gut möglich ?!

Vielleichts gibts nen Bordell in der UV das ich nicht kenne oder ähnliches.


----------



## yarak (26. Mai 2009)

bei wow waren es 3 jahre bis das game an sich spielreif war. verstehe eh nicht was ihr wollt? denkt ihr das game funktioniert vom ersten tag an perfekt oder wie? ist doch klar das das lange dauert bis alle bugs weg sind und was weiß ich. das spiel ist nicht mal nen jahr alt, kann mich noch an wow release und die 2 jahre danach erinnern, das war world of bug/lagcraft und was is passiert? sie haben sogut wie alles behoben, das dauert einfach seine zeit, ein kind wird auch net am nächsten tag nachm sex geboren ( außer bei species da gehts sogar schneller)!


----------



## Bordin (26. Mai 2009)

Tu uns ein gefallen..

http://www.war-europe.com/
Mein Profil
Login Password
Mein Profil
Abonnement beenden

danke für deine kritik und feststellungen inder 2000 vorm die es schon gibt.
ausserdem bald kommt in inhaltspatch der auf pve ausgelegt ist

grz


----------



## DaRuLAA (26. Mai 2009)

Görms schrieb:


> wär doch gut möglich ?!
> 
> Vielleichts gibts nen Bordell in der UV das ich nicht kenne oder ähnliches.



mal ernsthaft was erwartest du?


----------



## Görms (26. Mai 2009)

Bordin schrieb:


> Tu uns ein gefallen..
> 
> http://www.war-europe.com/
> Mein Profil
> ...




Steck dein Flame woanderst hin kurzer, du gehst nicht auf die Frage ein sondern schiesst am Thema vorbei.
Wo also kriegt ihr genug Spielspaß her gesammelt um den crap durchzustehen - in meinen Augen ist es nicht wirklich sinnig nun 2 Jahre, sprich 240 Euro, zu warten / zu zahlen bis ich was geboten kriege.


----------



## DaRuLAA (26. Mai 2009)

Görms schrieb:


> Steck dein Flame woanderst hin kurzer, du gehst nicht auf die Frage ein sondern schiesst am Thema vorbei.
> Wo also kriegt ihr genug Spielspaß her gesammelt um den crap durchzustehen - in meinen Augen ist es nicht wirklich sinnig nun 2 Jahre, sprich 240 Euro, zu warten / zu zahlen bis ich was geboten kriege.



ich gebs ja zu das war nich gerade das beste game ist aber was stört dich daran wenn andere es zoggen zumal ich keine gescheiten alternativen sehe


----------



## Görms (26. Mai 2009)

Nichts stört mich daran. Wieso sollte mich es stören wenn andere dieses Spiel effektiv spielen? Eher will ich wissen warum es die anderen nicht stört das sie eine open-Beta spielen!
Ich finde momentan sozusagen keine motivation mehr für das game da es pvp-technisch für mich total dumpf ist (heiler nur mit hots in einem Damageover game... kein hex, kein conditionover etc.) und pve ... naja ... bietet war nun wirklich nicht, geschweige denn auf langzeitmotivation.


----------



## Bordin (26. Mai 2009)

Görms schrieb:


> Steck dein Flame woanderst hin kurzer, du gehst nicht auf die Frage ein sondern schiesst am Thema vorbei.
> Wo also kriegt ihr genug Spielspaß her gesammelt um den crap durchzustehen - in meinen Augen ist es nicht wirklich sinnig nun 2 Jahre, sprich 240 Euro, zu warten / zu zahlen bis ich was geboten kriege.




komm in 2 jahren wieder


----------



## Pymonte (26. Mai 2009)

Görms, ich mag WAR, auch wenn du denkst, das man es nicht mögen kann. Das du es nicht verstehst ist dein Problem, das du es nicht magst auch. Also bitte gehe still und leise und versuch keinen Staub aufzuwirbeln... bringt uns eh nix.


----------



## Topaz (26. Mai 2009)

Wo der TE Recht hat, hat er Recht.
Meine "magische Grenze ist Patch 1.3", wenn das Spiel dann nicht deutliche Verbesserungen hat fliegt es von der Platte.


----------



## Dreonidas (26. Mai 2009)

Mach es so wie meine Wenigkeit. Spiel ein Spiel nur dann wenn du Lust dazu hast und nicht aus irgendeinem unsinnigem Pflichtgefühl. Habe damals als Burning Crusade rauskam angefangen und über 1,5 Jahre gebraucht um überhaupt Stufe 70 zu erreichen. Mache es jetzt bei WAR genauso. Seit dem Start dabei und dabei immer bei Gelegenheit ne Pause gemacht. Und immer noch kein Char auf Stufe 40  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ersoichso (26. Mai 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Görms, ich mag WAR, auch wenn du denkst, das man es nicht mögen kann.


ich kenne groems (seine art ingame wie er spielt etc.) habe zwar erst neujahr mit den servertrans den Averland server kennen gelernt aber weiß das groems mit sicherheit WAR mag ihm es gefaellt oder nenne es wie du willst

mir ebenso ich war nicht einer der schon nach dem ersten monat aufgehoert hatte und habe auch schon die beta mitgemacht aber irgendwann
laeuft die sanduhr aus wie groems schon so schoen sagte da hat es nichts mehr mit gefallen oder moegen zutun dann is das alles schon fast nichtmehr "tragbar"

und genau deshalb tut er sich auch laut,sonst wuerde wie er sich,wie viele anderen keine hoffnungen mehr machen das sich was dran aendern koennte und wuerde einfach still und leise dem spiel den ruecken kehren

ich glaube auch das es nur ca 3 archetypen in war mittlerweile gibt

1.die trialspieler/neuabos
2.die die mal wieder einen monat gezahlt haben
3.leute die immer noch hoffen das sich wirklich mal was tut


----------



## Görms (26. Mai 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Görms, ich mag WAR, auch wenn du denkst, das man es nicht mögen kann. Das du es nicht verstehst ist dein Problem, das du es nicht magst auch. Also bitte gehe still und leise und versuch keinen Staub aufzuwirbeln... bringt uns eh nix.




Du hast keine Ahnung von mir, meiner Person und meinen Ansichten zu War - ich glaube kaum das ich das Spiel nicht in irgendeinerweise nicht mögen würde, wenn ich nach möglichkeiten der zusätzlichen Unterhaltung suche. Aber hey, nun lies deinen Post und handle so, das du es nicht verstehst - es ist dein Problem, das du nicht lesen kannst auch - also bitte, gehe sei still und leise - du machst Staub.


----------



## Miracolax (26. Mai 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Also bitte gehe still und leise und versuch keinen Staub aufzuwirbeln... bringt uns eh nix.



Damit eure heile Welt nicht in's Wanken gerät, weil wohl doch nicht alle mit allem einverstanden sind?


----------



## DaRuLAA (26. Mai 2009)

Görms schrieb:


> Nichts stört mich daran. Wieso sollte mich es stören wenn andere dieses Spiel effektiv spielen? Eher will ich wissen warum es die anderen nicht stört das sie eine open-Beta spielen!
> Ich finde momentan sozusagen keine motivation mehr für das game da es pvp-technisch für mich total dumpf ist (heiler nur mit hots in einem Damageover game... kein hex, kein conditionover etc.) und pve ... naja ... bietet war nun wirklich nicht, geschweige denn auf langzeitmotivation.



wie gesagt ich seh keine alternativen wow war klar besser nur hab ich das von anfang an gezoggt.

wow classic war halt gut gemachtes pve
wow bc kam die arena
wow wotlk kam irgendwie nix elementar neues also war schluss 

dann kam halt war wenn es ein spiel geben würde was mich so fesseln würde wie wow zu zeiten bis lvl 70 dann wäre mit war sofort schluss nur es gibt atm kein game was so ist^^


----------



## HEILDICH (26. Mai 2009)

Mach es so wie meine Wenigkeit. Spiel ein Spiel nur dann wenn du Lust dazu hast und nicht aus irgendeinem unsinnigem Pflichtgefühl. Habe damals als Burnig Crusade rauskam angefangen und über 1,5 Jahre gebraucht um überhaupt Stufe 70 zu erreichen. Mache es jetzt bei WAR genauso seid dem Start dabei und dabei immer bei Gelegenheit mache ich ne Pause. Und immer noch kein Char auf Stufe 40 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 				 				 				 			 			 			MACHT DAS SINN ???



und zu dem spielspass
zeig mir ein game das zurzeit auch so gutes pvp bietet (ohne item farmen) 
hab nach einer gc wow wieder mit war angefangen weil die sc und burgen deffen atten doch etwas mehr abwechslung bringt 
als zum x ten mal eines der 5 bgs in wow reinzuschauen (ka wie die anderen mmos sind auser AOC was mir auch nicht gefallen hat)
aber bei den meisten alten mmos heist es erst mal 3-4 monate spielen bis man einen endcontent zu gesicht bekomm
und die alten leiden wie performance und ae sollten in den nächsten 3-6 monaten lösen sonst sehe ich schwarz für war (zu weihnachten kommen einige gute mmos)


----------



## DerTingel (26. Mai 2009)

Görms schrieb:


> ....



http://video.google.de/videosearch?q=bye+b...emb=0&aq=f#

es gibt anscheinend noch genüdend leute, denen das spiel spaß macht. klar hat es fehler, das bestreitet sicherlich niemand, aber mir persönlich macht das spiel mehr spaß als dass es mir frust bereitet. wäre es andersrum, hätte ich schon lange aufgehört. 
wenn das spielen für dich frust bedeutet, dann beende halt dein abo...wenn du trotzdem noch die hoffnung hast aus WAR kann noch was werden schauste halt in ein paar monaten wieder rein...wenn nicht, dann halt nicht. 
aber dafür hier extra einen thread eröffnen? also mich interessiert nicht warum dich das spiel frustet, vor allem da die ganzen dinge, die du angesprochen hast, in jedem 3. thread durchgekaut werden...
mfg

&#8364;@ HEILDICH: kann dir guild wars empfehlen. ist mmn das beste pvp spiel (pvp, nicht rvr) und man kann auch schnell einsteigen, braucht nicht erst endlos lange equip farmen sondern hat direkt einen schnellen einstieg.


----------



## Görms (26. Mai 2009)

Ich habe WoW nie gespielt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich komme von Guildwars - das war schönes PvP, vorallem aber war es instanziert, so war man von idioten abgesondert bis man sie schliesslich mal als gegner hatte und abgezogen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Arenanet hat in Guildwars nahezu wöchentlich balance-patches gebracht und das PvP bestand aus ineinander greifenden Spielerbuilds. Einfaches Damageover wie in WAR hatte da nur seltenst erfolg.


----------



## Pymonte (26. Mai 2009)

Görms schrieb:


> Wo also findet ihr noch in Bughammer Online euren Spielspaß, ich bin mit meinem Latein sogut wie am Ende.
> Cheers!



Erst mit Steinen schmeißen und dann wundern wenn die Antwort kommt.

1. man wirbelt Staub auf, man macht ihn nicht. Wenn ihr MICH flamen wollt, dann nur MIT Gehirn.
2. Gings mir nur um den zitierten Satz. Ich (und genug andere) finden Spaß in WAR. Also lass mir und allen anderen das Vergnügen und tu nicht so, als ob wir alle Grenzdebil wären, weil wir WAR nicht den Rücken kehren o.ä.
3. macht ruhig weiter, wenn man sich gleich persönlich angegriffen fühlt, wenn mal jemand nicht der eigenen Meinung ist, dann sagt das genug aus über diese Person. Und wer dann noch in jedem 2. thread (weil WAR ja nun schlecht ist) flamed bestätigt dieses Urteil noch

Ist eben nur Schade das so ein Thread wieder die ganzen WAR Flamer auf den Plan ruft... und Neue hervorbringt. Daher frage ich mich halt immer wieder, warum man solche Threads eröffnen muss? Die Reaktion ist eh klar und einen Sinn gibt es nicht.


----------



## DerTingel (26. Mai 2009)

Görms schrieb:


> Einfaches Damageover wie in WAR hatte da nur seltenst erfolg.



naja...also es gab auch dort sehr oft lame-builds...eigentlich dauernd wenn man im adh unterwegs war, genauso wie im moment die bombergruppen in WAR. man konnte gegen sie gewinnen, aber in punkto effektivität gepaart mit einfachheit gab es dort ständig builds die mittelmäßig gespielten balanced builds überlegen waren. 
obs nun der altbekannte i-way, der healing ball, paraway oder allgemein necro-builds vorm seelensammlung nerf etc war, irgendwas ließ sich bei der masse an skill immer finden. des weiteren kann man GW kaum mit WAR vergleichen. ich gebe dir recht, als reines pvp spiel ist GW 1000mal besser als WAR, aber GW hat halt kein stückchen rvr. es ist einfach nur spaßig sich in einer offenen welt um burgen zu prügeln, und die vorherschaft von zonen zu kämpfen etc. 
wir können ja mal eine petition starten, dass mythic izzy von anet abwirbt...der hatte es drauf mit über 1000skills zu jonglieren, und es kam sehr selten mist bei rum.
mfg


----------



## Makalvian (26. Mai 2009)

Also wenn ich keinen Spaß mehr an einem Spiel habe und in nem Thread danach suchen täte es mir irgendwie schon leid ....
Naja jedem das seine ,aber vieleicht liegt es auch daran das du es einfach tot gezockt hast weil du zuviel gezockt hast ....
Vieleicht mag es auch nur daran liegen das wir dir ja helfen müssen, da du sehr schön mit deinem e-penis vergleich in deiner sig darstellen musst das du so ein toller hecht bist...
Vieleicht Vieleicht viele fragen die wir dir leider nicht beantworten können aber du dich letztenendes selber fragen musst tu ich mir sowas noch weiter an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schönen abend noch (ich werde ihn haben)

Maka


----------



## Görms (26. Mai 2009)

Ich bin der grünste und so, steht ausser frage. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Tot gezockt könnte natürlich sein ja, aber eher stört mich ja die abwesenheit von Balance, dass utlimative festgehänge, dass fehlende Spielziel und weiteres - diese Dinge sind ja bekannt. Wenn du da noch spaß hast ist das bewundernswert und in diesem Fall auch sehr lustig.

Und jupp, GW hatte auch Lame Builds keine Frage, aber es dauerte nicht lange (ausser bei iway, dass hielt sich ja sogar noch nach abschwächung - aber das war doch auch einfach in den staub zu drücken.) und dann gab es nen patch und bingo, du hattest ein paar Tage ruhe bevor das nächste Build durch die HdH gerockt ist. Was mir hier mitunter auch fehlt ist einfach die Abwechslung im PvP.


----------



## DerTingel (26. Mai 2009)

Görms schrieb:


> Und jupp, GW hatte auch Lame Builds keine Frage, aber es dauerte nicht lange (ausser bei iway, dass hielt sich ja sogar noch nach abschwächung - aber das war doch auch einfach in den staub zu drücken.) und dann gab es nen patch und bingo, du hattest ein paar Tage ruhe bevor das nächste Build durch die HdH gerockt ist. Was mir hier mitunter auch fehlt ist einfach die Abwechslung im PvP.



bombergrp lassen sich auch einfach umnieten mit ner stammgrp. und gw hatte und hat immernoch ein paar gravierende fehler. wie lange hat es gedauert bis die reconnect funktion kam? 2jahre? ich weiss es nimmer, jedenfalls hat es mich viele nerven gekostet. oder der gummiband-lag, der immernoch existiert. man rennt schön mit der flagge...und rennt und rennt...und plötzlich steht man wieder am anderen ende der map, weil man feststeckt, der server aber so lang gebraucht hat um sich mit dem pc zu synchronisieren. das sind nochmal ein paar jahre, die mir durch diesen fehler in meinem leben fehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber prinzipiell ist gw schon das maß der dinge, wenn es um abwechslung geht, egal ob im pvp oder im pve. klar konnte man sich das spiel leicht machen, aber wenn man ne herausforderung gesucht hat, dann hat man eben gebiete zu 2 leer geräumt. ich glaub ich muss es mal wieder installieren...
mfg


----------



## Görms (26. Mai 2009)

ingamenick ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (26. Mai 2009)

Görms schrieb:


> ingamenick ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hab vor 3 Tagen auch wieder bissel mit GW angefangen, das "neue" Add-on, Eye of the North hatte ich noch garnicht durch, GW PvP..hm naja war zu der Zeit aktiv als ich so gut wie kein PvP gemacht hab, werds bei Gelegenheit mal testen

Mein ingame Nick

<---Lusankya Mei Cheng (Wischmob)


----------



## HEILDICH (26. Mai 2009)

wieviel lvl muss man bei gw machen und gibt es da auch so etwas wie den rufrang ????
das hört sich ja vielversprechend an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (26. Mai 2009)

HEILDICH schrieb:


> wieviel lvl muss man bei gw machen und gibt es da auch so etwas wie den rufrang ????
> das hört sich ja vielversprechend an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gw gibts nur 20 lvl, in Factions (erste Erweiterung) kann man wenn man die Qeusts kennt gut in 2Tagen auf 20 lvln, in Nightfall eher 3, im alten so ca5. Itemgefarme gibts keines, alle lvl 20er Rüstungen sind leicht zugänglich, der einzige Unterschied für Leute die sich abheben wollen und zuviel Gold haben sind "Prestige" Rüstungen, haben zwar die selben Stats, aber einen leicht-stark veränderten Skin.

Du kannst sogar vorgefertige Lvl 20 Chas für PvP erstellen, mit denen kannst du dann aber kein PvE machen!

Ruf oder ähnliches gibt es jain, es gibt auch mit lvl 20 Ep, die brauchst du um weitere Skills zu kaufen (jeder Klasse hat runde 100+Skills....), du kannst immer 2 Klassen wählen, eine primär und eine Sekundär klasse, du hast im PvP oder PvE außerhalb der Stadt immer nur 8 Skills dabei, die 8 wirst du aber auch benötigen und recht oft drücken, 1 Tasten spammen ist nicht.

Auch wichtig zu sagen, GW ist immer auf kleine Gruppen ausgelegt, PvE macht man immer mit 8 Leuten (lvl 20), oder mit NPC Helfern wenn niemand Lust hat, alleine geht meist recht wenig, aber mit ner bestimmten Farmskillung an bestimmten Farmorten.

PvP ist es ähnlich, Guild Wars wird oft auch Build Wars genannt (Build ist eben eine Klassen/Skill Kombination)


----------



## Makalvian (26. Mai 2009)

Görms schrieb:


> Ich bin der grünste und so, steht ausser frage.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Balance kommt mit der Zeit , vom ultimativen festgehänge krieg ich wohl leider nicht viel mit es passiert zwar schon aber ist nicht so stark das ich deswegen schlechte laune bekomme und das wichtigste Warhammer macht mir Spaß .


----------



## Flexaroni (26. Mai 2009)

Das ging mir auch schon alles gegen den Strich, hab daher einige Monate Pause gemacht und nun Reaktiviert, nach 20 mins war ich das dritte mal in irgendner Mauer/Fass/whatever hängen geblieben, das geht auf jeden fall gar nicht an, so war es zwar früher schon teilweise, aber in dem Punkt wurde ein gewaltiger Rückschritt getan. Zum Rest kann ich nix sagen, zocke wieder T1, das macht Spaß wie eh und je^^


----------



## Astravall (27. Mai 2009)

Also ich verstehe nicht was ihr immer macht um hängen zu bleiben ... ich habe das eher selten.

Und GuildWars ist praktisch eine einzelne Instanz ... wem das Spaßmacht ausserhalb der Städte mit seiner Gruppe auf keinerlei Mitspieler sondern nur NPCs zu treffen, bitte. Aber das mit WAR zu vergleichen wo HUNDERTE Spieler aufeinander treffen können finde ich etwas daneben.

Großen einfluss hat IMHO auch die Kollisionsabfrage ... du kannst mit 4-5 KTs irgendwo stehen und nix passiert, aber wehe es lässt sich 1 Feind blicken und die Kollisionsabfrage springt an ....

Aber gerade das haben wir doch lieb gewonnen ... mythic könnte das abschalten was passiert ... alles rennt nur noch mit AE zum Burgherren rauf so wie in DAoC.

MfG Michael


----------



## Garet Jax (27. Mai 2009)

ersoichso schrieb:


> ich glaube auch das es nur ca 3 archetypen in war mittlerweile gibt
> 
> 1.die trialspieler/neuabos
> 2.die die mal wieder einen monat gezahlt haben
> 3.leute die immer noch hoffen das sich wirklich mal was tut



Mit deiner Polemik solltest du überlegen Politiker zu werden, wenn du nicht schon die Schiene fährst - immerhin lässt du einfach mal die 4. Gruppe weg - und zwar die, die Spaß am Spiel haben und wissen, dass es keine "Eierlegende Wollmilchsau" gibt. Was eine "Eierlegende Wollmilchsau" ist, mag subjektiv und von Person zu Person unterschiedlich sein - du scheinst mir weniger "leidensfähig" zu sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße

Garet Jax


----------



## Caveman1979 (27. Mai 2009)

Wie lange noch das die member verstehn das ein Game nicht von heute auf Morgen Fehlerfrei und zum besten der Leute funzt!


Wie lange noch bis es die Leute begreifen das da richtig arbeit dahinter steckt!

Echt Wahr es ist ja fast überall das selbe rumgeheule,wenn es was gibt was euch stört habt ihr die Möglichkeit den Fehler oder das Problem zu melden.

Das eine veränderung von heute auf morgen nicht eintritt ist ja wohl klar,aber last doch mal in Gottes Namen die Leute von Goa und Myst. daran arbeiten.

Und sollte es euch nicht reichen


HP von Warhammer aufsuchen, einloggen ,Abo kündigen und zurück zum Lego!


----------



## Norjena (27. Mai 2009)

Astravall schrieb:


> Und GuildWars ist praktisch eine einzelne Instanz ... wem das Spaßmacht ausserhalb der Städte mit seiner Gruppe auf keinerlei Mitspieler sondern nur NPCs zu treffen, bitte. Aber das mit WAR zu vergleichen wo HUNDERTE Spieler aufeinander treffen können finde ich etwas daneben.



Ich habe nie GW mit War verglichen, nur die Balance und Skill/Build Vielfalt GW bietet mit einer Klasse mehr Skillvariationen als WAR mit 24 (übertrieben gesagt, beim Waldläufer kommts aber sogar hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).

Zudem kommt ja irgendwann auch GW2, und das wird dann eine offenen Welt...ob sie auch "RvR" anbieten weiß ich nicht, denke/fürchte aber das dafür eher Aion sein soll.


----------



## pulla_man (27. Mai 2009)

ich finde meine motivation darin, dass ich in praag gerne mal paar einzelne leute bekämpfe und solo bzw kleingruppen pvp betriebe


----------



## Long_Wolf (27. Mai 2009)

Görms schrieb:


> Ich bin der grünste und so, steht ausser frage.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Balance wird ständig nachgeliefert, ich erinnere mich immer noch mit einem warmen Gefühl ums Herz an das Gejaule der WL´s als fetch! auf einmal nicht mehr  den Fernkampf-WL zuliess, oder mit ein wenig Bauchschmerzen an die WE´s die plötzlich nur noch mit Zahnstochern um sich pieksten und die Marauder die vom Stoffi-Tod zum Selber-Tod degradiert wurden.

Was das festhängen angeht, ich habe bisher nur an/in Türen, an SFZ aufploppenden Käfigen/etc und in Keeps oder sonstwo in Fahnen  und/oder in FGH an einem bestimmten Felsen geklebt. Keine Ahnung wie ihr das sonst schafft.

P.S.
Ich spiele zu 99,9% entweder Tank (Blackork) oder Melee DD (Marauder/Choppa) und man kann tatsächlich mit bissel Zusammenspiel und TS Anleitung Bombergruppen knacken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.P.S.
Nein mein Choppa ist NICHT auf AE geskilled


----------



## Azddel (27. Mai 2009)

Flexaroni schrieb:


> Das ging mir auch schon alles gegen den Strich, hab daher einige Monate Pause gemacht und nun Reaktiviert, nach 20 mins war ich das dritte mal in irgendner Mauer/Fass/whatever hängen geblieben, das geht auf jeden fall gar nicht an, so war es zwar früher schon teilweise, aber in dem Punkt wurde ein gewaltiger Rückschritt getan. Zum Rest kann ich nix sagen, zocke wieder T1, das macht Spaß wie eh und je^^



Wie läufst du denn durch die Gegend? Nach dem Motto: Ach, da vorne is ne Mauern, da sprinte ich mal rein? Mal kucken, ob ich drin hängen bleibe?
Ich bleibe eigentlich nur irgendwo hängen, wenn direkt unter mit was spawnt, z.B. die Truhe, wenn der Burglord gefallen ist... und das ist dann wirklich absolut ärgerlich.


----------



## Teal (27. Mai 2009)

Zumal die Hitboxen von allen Modellen gleich sind. Das müsste also bei jedem so sein... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadwool (27. Mai 2009)

das mit dem hängenbleiben ist in der Tat etwas ärgerlich. Passiert mir andauernd. Meistens wenn von einem Vorsprung runterspringe und nahe an dessen Wand lande.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 23rdMRC (27. Mai 2009)

Abgesehen davon, dass es mir auch kaum passiert dass ich mal stucke....

Einfach beim laufen in die "freieste" Richtung mal nen Screenshot machen (Standart: Drucktaste) dann giobts meist nen kurzen Lag und Voila steht man nen Meter vor dem Objekt des Frusts... Das ist kein allheilmittel und besser wärs garnicht erst zu stucken aber egal, denn in 90% der Fälle bin ich so innerhalb von 2 sek ohne Logout wieder frei. Einfach mal porbieren

Zum Rest sag ich lieber nix, habe selber erst vor ca 2 Wochen einen Reroll auf Carroburg gestartet und kann diese ganzen Beschwerden überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen, ich habe Spass, jede Menge sogar, ebenso wie die Gildenmats und alle 100 Leute die tagtäglich im T3 den Order hinterherjagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich freu mich schon wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

))


----------



## HGVermillion (27. Mai 2009)

Auf die Frage des TE zurückzukommen, meinen Spass zog ich aus dem Verteidigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mit dem Rücken zur Wand spielte es sich gleich nochmal so motivierend, das hat spass, und laune gemacht.................. tja und dann hat die Performance diesem gefühl noch wärenddessen den Hals aufgeschlitzt.

Tja und dann waren da noch die Ideen dazu wie man das besser hinebkommt (Wind of Change, jaja er kommt nicht aber es wurde darüber nachgedacht)


----------



## Norjena (27. Mai 2009)

Azddel schrieb:


> Wie läufst du denn durch die Gegend? Nach dem Motto: Ach, da vorne is ne Mauern, da sprinte ich mal rein? Mal kucken, ob ich drin hängen bleibe?
> Ich bleibe eigentlich nur irgendwo hängen, wenn direkt unter mit was spawnt, z.B. die Truhe, wenn der Burglord gefallen ist... und das ist dann wirklich absolut ärgerlich.



Grade gestern in UV die Treppe zum Apex hochgelaufen, ganz normal in der Mitte der Treppe bleibe ich stecken, nichts zu sehen was nicht "normal" ist. Laufe zum Ah, ein Schirtt zu weit und ich stecke in der Kiste. 

Komme in SC "Schlangenbucht" 1 Schritt>hänge im Schiff fest, twinke T1, bekomme von dem Schatti nen Knochback in der Nordwach und stecke zwischen 2 Steinen fest. Etc Etc...

Also das sollte definitiv was getan werden, sowas verkrault auch sehr schnell Neulinge.


----------



## Jarwid (27. Mai 2009)

Ich spiel seit Release und mir ist der Spielspass nicht abhanden gekommen. Vielleicht ist der Unterschied das viele der Frustrierten, wie Görms oben beschrieben hat, nur den lila Zahlen und dem nächsten Level nachjagen. Dazu nehmen sie es in Kauf 30 Minuten im WC zu campen und auf den Zonenlock zu warten. Das das keinen Spass macht kann ich nachvollziehen. Ich hab auch schon Leute im Szenario gefragt warum keiner versucht das das Ziel des Szenario zu erreichen und zu gewinnen. Die Antowrt war dann dass es dem- oder derjenigen egal sei ob wir gewinnen oder verlieren, Hauptsache der Ruf stimmt. Ich frag mich dann immer was diese Leute dann bei RR80 machen? Char löschen?

Ich zieh meinen Spielspass aus allem. Das beginnt beim Look meines Gobos, geht weiter bei den Kommentaren der NPC's (Mach das besser gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und findet seinen Höhepunkt im RvR. Es macht einfach Spass sich reinzuhängen und es dem Gegner schwer zu machen und ich hab auch jetzt noch Herzklopfen wenn wir erfolgreich und in Unterzahl eine Burg gedefft haben. Klar ist RvR auch oft lahm, besonders wenn im T4 3 volle KT's eine ungedeffte Burg überrennen, sprich man nur doof dabeistehen muss und auf seine Punkte wartet. Ich mag lieber kleinere, überschaubare Gemetzel die es auch immer wieder gibt. Man muss ja nicht der Masse nachreiten oder sich im WC in die Gruppe der Camper einreihen. Ich spiel Szenarien um zu gewinnen und nicht des Rufs wegen (obwohl ich mich über den auch wieder freue). Ich level auch meinen Twink wieder richtig, d.h. ich mach RvR bis der Einflussbalken in jedem Gebiet voll ist und es ist mir wichtig mein Vernichterset vollständig zu haben, auch wenn ichs nicht lange tragen kann weil mir das Level davonläuft. Ist doch egal, mein Ziel ist auch beim twinken nicht schnellstmöglich die 40 zu erreichen sondern jeden Kampf mitzunehmen. Ich spiel auch auf Averland (also oRvR), denn es macht ebenfalls sauviel Spass den Ordies zB ne PQ zu versauen und es stört mich auch nicht wenn mich ein Ordie (wie am Wochenende erst wieder geschehen) beim questen plötzlich von hinten aus dem Gebüsch anspringt um die Tatsache das ich bereits 2 Mobs am Hals habe zu seinem Vorteil zu nutzen. Und da ich nun einen Schamie spiele, hat es ihm nichts genutzt, ich hab zwar nicht im eigentlichen Sinne gewonnen, aber er hat mich nicht kleingekriegt (obwohl 2 Level höher) und das allein hab ich wieder als Sieg für mich verbucht. Solche Momente sind für mich das tolle an WAR und motivieren mich auch nach nunmehr rd. 8 Monaten noch zum weiterspielen. Außerdem hab ich ne gute und aktive Gilde, das ist sicherlich auch ein guter Motivator. Fazit: Ich zieh den Spass aus kleinen Details wie nem Sieg im Szenario oder einem gutgemachten Keepfight (vorzugsweise Burgdeff), nicht aus Levelup oder Rufrang. Und an nem Grashalm bin ich übrigens noch nie hängengeblieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teal (27. Mai 2009)

Jarwid schrieb:


> [...]
> Fazit: Ich zieh den Spass aus kleinen Details wie nem Sieg im Szenario oder einem gutgemachten Keepfight (vorzugsweise Burgdeff), nicht aus Levelup oder Rufrang. Und an nem Grashalm bin ich übrigens noch nie hängengeblieben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


So soll es auch sein. Fand das bisher bei WAR noch relativ moderat, da der Itemwahn (bisher) noch nicht ganz so ausgeprägt ist, wie bei vielen anderen MMOs. Aber das wird leider wohl noch kommen. Wobei eben gerade der neue Content mit 1.3 da einiges offen lässt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zafires (27. Mai 2009)

> Wie lange muss man noch warten bis in Warhammer ein Grashalm nicht mehr für 30 sekunden langes feststecken sorgt, wie lange noch bis man endlich ein wenig balance ins spiel bringt, den CC bereinigt, die Charakterklassen anpasst. Wann wird man seine monatlichen 10 Euro nicht mehr für ein Beta-Spiel ausgeben und wann darf man mit einem Endgame rechnen.
> Tag für Tag taucht man in eine Welt ein die von AOE beherrscht wird, in denen man gemütlich seinen Ruf durch Zonelocks verdient ohne aktiv ins Spiel einzugreifen. Aber, es wird ja auch noch PvE geboten, schöne Inis, total verbuggt und durch ID vollkommen unnütz - zu beginn war das okay, Zeit hinaus zu zögern weil kein Endgame da ist, nun ist die Sanduhr bald leer und nichts, aber auch nichts hat sich getan. Alle laufen sie mit den gleichen Rüstungen herum, es gibt keine möglichkeit sich von anderen abzuheben, ausser farblich ...
> 
> Warhammer Online ist wie ein Flickenteppich, ein Fehler wird bereinigt, dafür ein anderer aufgetan. Alle reiten sie noch im Kreis und jagen den lila Zahlen nach, begriffsstutzig sieht man das Ziel nur im nächsten Level, doch was tun wenn man mal den lvl 80 erreicht hat?
> ...



Oh man unglaublich wie hoch WoW die Messlatte gelegt hat, alle voll verwöhnt-.-

Aber wenn du n Problem mit Warhammer hast dann lass es einfach, so einen wie dich braucht KEIN Online-Rollenspiel ganz ehrlich..

Bloß weil du immer über jeden Zaun springen und bei jedem dreck die GMs kontaktieren musst dann ist das dein Problem.

Ich zb bin auch die ganze Zeit festgehangen aber dann hab ich mal probiert nicht über jedes hinternis zu Springen und siehe da! Seit dem bin ich *kein einziges mal festgehangen!*

Es mag sein das WAR noch seine Fehler hat und die Motivation im Endcontent noch nicht so klar ist aber in spätestens 3 Monaten ist das Spiel auf dem niveau von WoW..

*Bitte unterlasst diese dummen Stuck'n'Stupid Threads..*

mfg
Zafi


----------



## ersoichso (27. Mai 2009)

Garet schrieb:


> Mit deiner Polemik solltest du überlegen Politiker zu werden, wenn du nicht schon die Schiene fährst - immerhin lässt du einfach mal die 4. Gruppe weg - und zwar die, die Spaß am Spiel haben und wissen, dass es keine "Eierlegende Wollmilchsau" gibt. Was eine "Eierlegende Wollmilchsau" ist, mag subjektiv und von Person zu Person unterschiedlich sein - du scheinst mir weniger "leidensfähig" zu sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


oder vom leid geplagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Wollmilchsauhabenwill*


----------



## Daddelopi (27. Mai 2009)

hab auch vor nem monat aufgehört weil einfach die luft raus war..3 chars auf 40 und nur noch gähnende langeweile. 

am ödesten war ja noch das rvr, nicht das ich nicht gern pvp betreibe..aber x stunden irgendwo rumstehn um ne zone zu locken? ohne mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wenn ich mir anschaue was nun mit länder der toten kommt ..nein danke.

wünsche euch natürlich allen weiterhin viel spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg 
abbuzze/averland


----------



## Görms (27. Mai 2009)

Zafires schrieb:


> Oh man unglaublich wie hoch WoW die Messlatte gelegt hat, alle voll verwöhnt-.-
> 
> Aber wenn du n Problem mit Warhammer hast dann lass es einfach, so einen wie dich braucht KEIN Online-Rollenspiel ganz ehrlich..
> 
> ...




Du bist auf dem besten weg zum Fanboy, ich glaube ich habe geschrieben gehabt, in einem der Posts die du sicherlich nicht gelesen hast weil dir selbiges kopfschmerzen zu bereiten scheint, das ich noch nie WOW gespielt habe, eine hohe Messlatte geht davon also nicht aus. Wenn man mir nun aber das "springen" zur Hand gibt, dann springe ich, selbst über die Zugspitze - sofern ich will, denn es ist ins spiel eingespeißt worden. Geht es dann nicht, führt es zu unmut, solltest selbst du verstehen. Wir sehen uns in 3 Monaten also nochmal Mr. Stuck´nStupid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dent1st (29. Mai 2009)

Grüß dich Görms,

kenn dich von Averland. Haben schon einige male Ordler verhauen. Kennst bestimmt auch Yodax. Ist'n guter Kollege von mir. Ich habe ja auch Warhammer gespielt.. Aufgehört hab ich, weil der Frust für mich einfach zu groß war. Ich hab dann meinem Unmut auch mal Luft gemacht wie du hier in dem Thread und mein Abo gekündigt.. Wir machen doch alle nur was uns Spaß macht. Wenn es dich mehr frustriert als das es dich chillt dann hör auf mit Warhammer.. Was willst du denn noch damit? Kostet nur Nerven.. und 10€ pro Monat.. die du ganz sicher in etwas anderes investieren kannst, was dich unterhält. Den Schritt hab ich vor 3-4 Wochen getan.. Und mittlerweile spiel ich HDRO(was ich sehr empfehlen kann..wie gechillt sich dieses Spiel zocken lässt.. vorallem atmosphärisch der Knaller). Und siehe da, ich sitze gemütlich da und zocke.. und rege mich nicht über "AE > alles" auf oder ähnliches.. ICH habe getan was MIR Spaß macht. WIR machen was UNS Spaß macht. Nun ist es an der Zeit das DU tust was DIR Spaß macht :>


----------



## Makalvian (29. Mai 2009)

Oder halt einfach erstmal die Spielzeit reduzieren und was für nebenbei organisieren z.b. hiermit http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y81s3yIbZcE das game ist einfach nur genial und für 17 $ kann man auch nix sagen


----------



## Topaz (29. Mai 2009)

Zafires schrieb:


> Oh man unglaublich wie hoch WoW die Messlatte gelegt hat, alle voll verwöhnt-.-
> 
> Aber wenn du n Problem mit Warhammer hast dann lass es einfach, so einen wie dich braucht KEIN Online-Rollenspiel ganz ehrlich..
> 
> ...




"Stuck'n'Stupid Threads"  ---  lol
"aber in spätestens 3 Monaten ist das Spiel auf dem niveau von WoW.."   --- rofl

Schreibst du das nur so oder glaubst du das wirklich?


----------



## Torrance (29. Mai 2009)

Topaz schrieb:


> "Stuck'n'Stupid Threads"  ---  lol
> "aber in spätestens 3 Monaten ist das Spiel auf dem niveau von WoW.."   --- rofl
> 
> Schreibst du das nur so oder glaubst du das wirklich?



Ich hoffe der schreibt das nur, weil wer will schon sowas wie WoW nochmal haben. Nicht mal das niveau von da will ich haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das festgehänge nervt mich auch ein bischen, aber ich sag mir dann immer, spring weniger rum wie ein Gummiball dann steckst auch nicht überall fest. Ok, hilft oft nix, aber daran bin ich selbst schuld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So Long


----------



## Garet Jax (29. Mai 2009)

Hi Ihrs,

also richtig festgehangen bin ich noch nie - einmal stand etwas im "Chat" - das man doch mit nem gewissen Befehl versuchen kann, sich aus dem Festhängen zu befreien "/stuck" oder so. Weiß ich aber nicht mehr genau, weil das ca. 3 Monate her ist.

Klar hängt man schonmal kurz wo - passiert halt - aber richtig festhängen, dass man selbst durch Aufmounten, Sprinten oder nen Zauber-Effekt nicht wieder rauskam, das hatte ich noch NIE.
Ach ja, nicht das ich wenig spiele - ich habe mittlerweile RR56 - also nicht darauf schieben.

Man muss nicht jedes kurze Stocken oder kurze Festhängen zu einer GM-Anrufung hochstilisieren. 

Grüße

Garet Jax


----------



## OldboyX (29. Mai 2009)

> Tot gezockt könnte natürlich sein ja, aber eher stört mich ja die abwesenheit von Balance, dass utlimative festgehänge, dass fehlende Spielziel und weiteres - diese Dinge sind ja bekannt. Wenn du da noch spaß hast ist das bewundernswert und in diesem Fall auch sehr lustig.



Klar, die Bugs nerven mit Sicherheit, aber wenn dir wirklich das Spielziel fehlt, so spielst du wahrscheinlich eher viel und motiviert, was ein lustiges Paradoxon schafft:

Die Leute mögen an WAR, dass es casual-friendly ist, dass man auch anch 3 Monaten "offline" den Anschluss nicht verliert, items nicht viel wert sind usw.  Genau das hat jedoch zur Folge, dass "Vielspieler" keinen richtigen Endcontent haben (können). Vielspieler sind meist auch motiviert, wollen alles optimieren und ihren Charakter bestmöglich verbessern. Mit Endgame meinen sie nämlich nicht, dass es dann soundso viele Erfolge gibt, die man sammelt, die aber nichts weiter bringen. Sie wollen was erreichen, sie investieren Zeit und Mühe und wollen dafür belohnt werden.

Dreht nun Mythic an der Schraube, und gibt den motivierten Leuten "Endgame" mit tollen Items usw. die man erreichen kann (und die auch einen Unterschied machen, denn wer will schon gerne Zeit und Mühen investieren für etwas das keinen Unterschied macht), so sägt man gleichzeitig am Ast der casuals, die dann das Problem haben, irgendwann eben einen solchen "Rückstand" zu haben, dass sie nicht mehr "mithalten" können.

Alle MMOs haben dieses Problem, am besten kann man aber bei WoW beobachten wie an den Schrauben gedreht wird:

-Classic : Raiden ist sehr "hardcore" wenige clearen MC+BWL, kaum irgendwer raidet überhaupt Naxx40er
-TBC: Raiden ist sehr "hardcore", Zugangsquests, nur 5% der Gilden sind in Hyjal und BT, Sunwell ist noch schwerer und wird von noch weniger Leuten bezwungen.

> Folge: "Casuals" fühlen sich verarscht. Sie kommen zwar auch irgendwann an diesen Content, aber meist mit einer Verzögerung von mehr als einem Jahr, nachdem etliche Content-Patches und/oder Levelerhöhungen dazu geführt haben, dass ältere Inhalte trivialisiert wurden. Außerdem zahlen auch Casuals gleich viel und bilden den viel größeren Teil der Community, ihr Geld wird aber hauptsächlich für die Entwicklung von "elite - endgame" verpulvert.

"Vielspieler" sind glücklich, sie fühlen sich für ihre Mühen belohnt und können sich angenehm lange aus den "Lorbeeren" ausruhen.

Casual friendly games kommen auf den Markt - Blizzard ändert seine Taktik:

WOTLK: Naxx, Malygos - Sartharion  - sehr einfach, für alle zugänglich

>Folge: Casuals haben ganz neue Möglichkeiten. Plötzlich gibt es random raids (die auch erfolgreich sind) usw. Jeder hat Zugang zu epics.

Vielspieler können sich nur noch durch Achievements abheben, ihre "Mühen" (und ja, es ist halt was anderes ob man ab und zu paar stunden spielt oder jeden Abend x Stunden mit 24 Leuten im Raid hockt) "bringen nichts". Das große Heulen der Vielspieler in der Community beginnt, vor allem auch, da der erste Ansatz bei Hardmodes (Sartharion bringt im "härtesten" Modus keinen bessern Loot sondern ein "nutzloses" Mount) von den Leuten die ihn auch wirklich schaffen nicht gutiert wird.

Ulduar: Man versucht beide Seiten glücklich zu machen. Richtig gute Items gibt es nur bei Hardmodes, Easymodes sollen nach wie vor allen zugänglich sein (dann sehen wenigstens alle denselben Content). 

Folge: Casuals bekommen auch epics, dürfen die Raidencounter erleben (wobei hierfür Ulduar easymode wohl noch zu schwer ist und sicher weiterhin massiv generft werden wird - wie ja schon bisher). "Kleinere Gilden" schaffen zwar einiges, aber wirklich random groups im 25er eher nicht.

Vielspieler gewinnen ihre "Exklusivität" für ihre Mühen teilweise zurück, da Hardmode Items (besonders Waffen etc.) wirklich massiv besser sind als "Easymode loot".

Natürlich hätten die "casuals" gern noch mehr für noch weniger Aufwand, und die "Vielspieler" würden gern für das was sie erreichen sich noch stärker von Casuals unterscheiden. Doch Blizzard schafft es (vielleicht) mit dieser Strategie beide SPielergruppen zu halten.

Der langen Rede kurzer Sinn:

Welche Art Spieler bist du?

Casuals werden vom Gamedesign her in WAR, HDRO, AoC, etc. "begünstigt". Man kann besser mithalten ohne "zu viel" Zeit investieren zu müssen. Die logische Folge. Bist du Vielspieler (und nicht unbedingt Twinker hoch 10 ) wird dir wohl schnell langweilig und du vermisst "das Ziel" oder "Endgamecontent".

VIelspieler wurden in WoW bis zu WOTLK immer massiv "begünstigt". Man musste sehr viel Zeit investieren um "mithalten zu können". In Wotlk ist das (denke ich) nicht mehr so krass, aber es gibt im Vergleich zu den anderen Spielen immer noch viele Inhalte die auf "Hardcore-Zocker" zugeschnitten sind.


PS: Ich persönlich glaube, dass der unglaubliche Erfolg von WoW (oder auch anderen Blizzard Spielen wie Diablo 1+2) genau aus dieser Spirale erwächst, die Spieler dazu treibt, das nächst bessere zu holen und eine Art Sammelleidenschaft erzeugt. Will ein anderes Spiel auch nur ansatzweise ähnlich erfolgreich werden (Breitenwirkung), muss zwangsweise etwas ähnliches (Charakterverbesserungsspirale) geliefert werden. Liefert man das nicht, kann man zwar ein nettes stimmiges Game liefern, das auch eine solide Fangemeinde haben wird (und auch "erfolgreich" sein kann - siehe HDRO etc.) aber wohl nie in dem Maße wie WoW oder Lineage.

Bevor hier wieder WoW Fanboy oder HDRO Hater geschrien wird. Darum geht es nicht, sondern lediglich darum, dass jeder entscheiden muss wohin er besser passt. Wer Spaß daran hat seinen Charakter maximal zu optimieren (was Schaden und Heilung angeht), wer auf theorycrafting  steht usw. der wird in HDRO höchstwahrscheinlich auf Dauer nicht glücklich werden da:
-Der Community dort sowas großteils nicht wichtig ist, in Extremfällen sogar verhasst
-Man schlechte bis keine Möglichkeiten hat das sinnvoll zu tun (umständliches Kampflog, keine Addons)
-Man sehr schnell die Grenzen erreicht (ob das mit Moria nun anders ist weiß ich nicht)

Wem hingegen gutes RP gefällt, wer in Ruhe questen mag, gern mal einen Abend einen nette Instanze macht und von den ganzen DPS und HPS und TPS, best in the slot, beste Skillung usw. nur angekotzt ist, der ist bei HDRO bestens aufgehoben.


----------



## Zorgrash (29. Mai 2009)

Heyho WAR Freaks / nicht Freaks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So... ich persönlich habe damals mitm Kumpel angefangen er war Squiqtreiber und ich war BO. Als wir ca Lvl 20 waren und versucht haben weiter zu lvln haben wir gemerkt: "Nene, lass ma, von wegen PvP hier geht ja nix." Wir sind auch paar mal hängengeblieben im Wasser-.-
Acc gekündigt und aufgehört da es kein PvP aufm Server gab. Ist jetzt wahrscheinlich anders da ich auf dem Server Moot war ( der war ziemlich leer ). Doch dann, ich laufe durchn Media Markt und was sehe ich? Age of Conan?! Was ist das? Hab umgedreht und mir sofort gedacht omg anfangen! Spiel gekauft, installiert, gepatcht und gestartet... ich war nervös wegen dem spiel wie halt bei jedem anderen MMO^^ dann kan plötzlich dieser Trailer und ich erschrak xD ne scherz ich schaute den trailer an gab Kontodaten ein und ich war drinnen. Angefangen zu zocken und ich habe wirklich noch nie in meinem leben diese Grafik in überhaupt einem anderen MMO gesehen und habs weiter gespielt. Wer also mit WAR aufhört und eig. noch nach PvP sucht könnte in AoC einsteigen ich finde durch das Kampfsystem dort ist das PvP noch geiler als je zuvor und bei dem Blut viel realistischer meiner Meinung nach. Aber natürlich eure entscheidung was ihr davon haltet.

Ich hoffe es kommt net gleich: Boa dieses AoC billig Spiel undson geflame ich will nur sagen wer mit WAR aufhört kann ja mal in AoC reinschauen!

MfG Zorgrash! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raethor (29. Mai 2009)

Zorgrash schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es kommt net gleich: Boa dieses AoC billig Spiel undson geflame ich will nur sagen wer mit WAR aufhört kann ja mal in AoC reinschauen!



reinschauen sicherlich, aber man sollte es noch nicht in zu hohen Tönen loben, bevor man nicht Lvl 80 ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Zorgrash (29. Mai 2009)

Na ja ab 80 geht auch noch was im PvP... es hat sich vieles geändert in AoC=)


----------



## Ascían (29. Mai 2009)

Raethor schrieb:


> reinschauen sicherlich, aber man sollte es noch nicht in zu hohen Tönen loben, bevor man nicht Lvl 80 ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wie man hört hat sich dort aber tatsächlich einiges getan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein Kollege hat letztens mal wieder reingeschaut und war überrascht wie gut es sich entwickelt hat.


Topic: 
Was hat dieser Thread eigentlich für einen Zweck? Versuche ich schon seit Seite 1 rauszufinden, kann aber ausser jeder Menge Whine irgendwie nichts gehaltvolles entdecken leider.


----------



## MaNoFsTeeL (29. Mai 2009)

Raethor schrieb:


> reinschauen sicherlich, aber man sollte es noch nicht in zu hohen Tönen loben, bevor man nicht Lvl 80 ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja als ob Warhammer Online bei Release auf level 40 toll war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



RVR war zu Release quasi nicht existent, da das System zu der Zeit noch viel zu undurchdacht war, PVE Instanzen waren und sind immer noch verbuggt, und ganze Zeit Szenarien? Das gibts auch bei anderen Spielen. Doch genauso wie hier hat sich AoC eben auch verbessert. Wie gut AoC derzeit wirklich ist, kann ich aber auch nicht einschätzen, da ich es nicht spiele :>


----------



## Raaandy (29. Mai 2009)

ich kann dazu nur sagen wenn euch war zu pvp lastig ist, und ihr keine lust mehr auf wow habt, euch hdro zu wenig action bietet schaut in AoC rein es ist top! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raaandy (29. Mai 2009)

ich kann dazu nur sagen wenn euch war zu pvp lastig ist, und ihr keine lust mehr auf wow habt, euch hdro zu wenig action bietet schaut in AoC rein es ist top! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mephistostraum (29. Mai 2009)

Görms schrieb:


> Steck dein Flame woanderst hin kurzer, du gehst nicht auf die Frage ein sondern schiesst am Thema vorbei.
> Wo also kriegt ihr genug Spielspaß her gesammelt um den crap durchzustehen - in meinen Augen ist es nicht wirklich sinnig nun 2 Jahre, sprich 240 Euro, zu warten / zu zahlen bis ich was geboten kriege.



Oh, in der Sache hat er recht. Hör einfach auf zu spielen. Fange an zu angeln, lerne eine neue Sprache, doch halte uns nicht mit belanglosigkeiten auf.

Was macht mir denn so Spaß an War.

MIt der Gilde 6v6 oder 12vs12 Schlachten zu organisieren.
Szenarien.
Offenes rvr, lecker.
oder was auch richtig cool ist: levelgruppen. Was ist eine Levelgruppe, das sind 6 Leute, die ihren Char nur dann spielen, wenn die anderen auch on sind. So levelt man gemeinsam durch die Welt, alle sind im gleichen Level, und vergnügsam levelt man von t1-t4. 

Oh, wie herrlich ist es seine Twinks gemeinsam durch rvr zu leveln. Mal eine Burg zu 6, mal im Zerg mitrennen, mal ein Sz als SG aufmischen. Dabei viel lachen. Und in aller Ruhe gerne auch PQs machen, um während des Leveln auch an Ausrüstung zu kommen. Nein, und Edeltwinks sind es auch nicht.

Ach wie schön ist meine Levelgruppe auf Drakenwald, wir sind gerade Level 23. Neben meinen 4 40er Chars.

Schaut man sich aber meine Erklärung an, dann sieht man, was ich an WAR mag, das RVR. Und es ist ein RVR Game. Das schöne ist, ich bin weder arbeitslos, noch reduziere ich meinen Schlaf auf nur 2 Stunden. ich bin ein Gelegenheitsspieler, dessen Schami auf rr62 ist. Und der Dunkeltrost und Invader voll hat. Also ein ambitionierte Spieler durchaus.

Und ich klage nicht. Mich haben nie die Balancingprobleme groß gestört, auch wenn ich sie sehe. Aber man kann sich sachlich mit dem Spiel auseinandersetzen, ohne dauernd mimimi zu flamen.  Denn in der Regel ist das Gejammerer purer Unsinn von Leuten die glauben, sie spielen ein 1v1 mmo. Das  ist doch ein Problem. mimimi ich sterbe als schami gegen einen Meleedd. Hey, natürlich soll ich das. Aber ob ich auf destro Seite gegen Bombergruppen antrete oder sonst irgend was, es ist immer das Gruppenspiel was gewinnt. Auch Bombergruppen können auseinandergenommen werden. Es ist das Zusammenspiel. Und wenn eine Klasse zu stark ist, dann ist sie es auf der Gegenseite auch. Zugegeben, wer keine Gilde hat und immer nur in Randomgroups rumläuft, der muss zwangsläufig irgendwann frustriert sein. Ein großes problem in WAR. SG > Random und zwar deutlich. Nur wer in einer kleinen Gilde ist, weiß nicht wie effektiv ganze kts sind, die aus einer Gilde kommen und effektiv sich an Absprachen halten. Unschlagbar manchmal. Aber Sachlichkeit ist die Sache vieler nicht. Auch nicht immer die meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also, lieber Flamer und noob, mein Spiespaß ist das rvr.


Und dennoch glaube ich, dass die meisten Leute im inneren ihres Herzens keine rvr spieler sind, sondern pve rüstungsgeile Powergamer. Ich bin in einer sehr großen Gilde, und täglich gibt es lv gruppe, um endlich dunkeltrost voll zu bekommen. Also alle wollen immer größér und stärker werden, noch mehr imba werden etc. pp. Sie können sich einfach nicht mal daran erfreuen, einfach mal nur nett pvp zu spielen. Hey, egoshouter funktionieren genau so. 

Das Problem was ich durchaus an WAR sehe, ist eben das viele Spieler, weil sie keine pvp spieler sind, eine langzeitmotivation brauchen, warum sie spielen.

Nein, anders als in WOW spielt in WAR Rüstungen eine unbedeutendere Rolle und muss nicht mühsam gefarmt werden. In WOW waren Leute mit guter Rüstung besser (nicht spieletechnisch gemeint) Und um den nächsten Boss zu machen, brauchte man die Rüstung vom vorherigen usw. Dadurch wurde eine Motivation geschaffen, ein Spiel lange zu spielen. Weil das Ziel eben war, ich will diese Rüstung auch wenn es mich 1000 Raids kostet.

Hier spielt WAR nicht mit. Ja, die Rüstung kann besser sein, und macht einen stärker, hat aber eben nicht diese Auswirkung auf das Spiel. Also braucht man auch keine Marken farmen, 1000 Raids zu machen.

Man muss kein Geld farmen, für mounts oder sonstige Dinge. Aber das ist eben doch auch schade, denn all die Aufgaben, die z.B. WoW bietet, bietet eben WAR deutlich weniger. Die Hauptmotivation muss eben sein, rvr zu machen.

Und wer bekanntlich nur Sauerkraut essen muss, mag irgendwann kein Sauerkraut mehr.

Und War ist von daher ein großer Teller mit viel Sauerkraut, einem sehr kleinen pve-schnitzel und einer sehr leichten Soße aus Rüstungswahn. Als Nachtisch gibt es einen kleine Klecks Handwerksfähigkeiten. Im Wesentlichen ist es aber Sauerkraut.

Und jeder Spieler hat das Recht, mit WAR aufzuhören. Doch irgendwann muss auch mal gut sein, mit dem mimimi. Niemals habe ICH in einem Forum meine Entscheidung zum besten gegeben, warum mich mit einem Spiel aufhöre. Ich habe es einfach. Und gut.

Und immer die gleichen mistigen Argumente, warum man aufhört zu spielen, kotzt mich auch an. Lags und Unbalancing, Grafikprobleme etc. gab es auch in anderen Spielen. Und trotz dieser Probleme gibt es WOW trotzdem noch.


Ich persönlich glaube eben, das WAR nicht wegen des Unbalancing und der Lags nicht an WOW herankommen wird, sondern weil das Konzept es nicht hergibt. Und zwar eben deshalb, weil das Konzept nicht mit der Spielweise der meisten Spieler übereinstimmt.

Meine Thesen zum allgemeinen Spielverhalten der breiten Masse.


1. Ich möchte viel stärker und mächtiger sein als alle anderen, dafür opfere ich extrem viel Zeit. Investiere ich aber viel Zeit, will ich mindestens 50 % stärker sein als ein normaler 40er Char.

2. Ich möchte meine Fähigkeiten beweisen, was ich doch nur kann, wenn ich einen Gegner alleine bekämpfe. Die etwas andere Variante sind die Arenakämpfe in WOW wo gleich starke Spielerzahlen aufeinandertreffen. Kurz: wir wollen sagen können, wir sind die besten. (im übrigen möchte ich auch Arenakämpfe haben, weine aber nicht, wenn ich sie nicht bekomme)

3. Mein Schwert ist länger und glänzender als deines. (hey, gilt auch für mich) Und ich möchte es allen zeigen. Sprich: der allbekannte rüstungswahn (wie gesagt, bin auch anfällig dafür)

4. Ich habe mehr Gold als du. Daher mag ich die Werbung: Mein Mount, mein Haus, meine Geliebte.

5. Ich will Gerechtigkeit. Ich will nicht niedergezergt werden, also verhaue ich mobs, weil die ticken immer gleich. Und weil sie es tun, ist es doch auch viel gerechter, wenn man sagen kann, hey, ich habe den Obermob gehauen. Und alle anderen erstarren in Ehrfurcht.

Das bietet WAR eben nicht, was viele wünschen. Und weil es eben doch ein spiel für Gelegenheitspieler ist, mit sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr viel RVR (was ich super finde) wird es eben nicht WOW werden (von den Spielerzahlen her) und das ist doch auch ok.

Und mir macht rvr spass!!!! Und das ist meine Motivation. Und wenn es das Spiel irgendwann nicht mehr gibt, spiele ich ein anderes.

D.h. aber nicht, dass ich unkritisch bin. Ich möchte schon auch einiges geändert haben, sicherlich auch lags und stabilitätsprobleme bei großschlachten. Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!! Aber ich gebe mythic auch Zeit daran zu arbeiten. Und wenn bei all den konstruktiven Kritiken, die es hier gibt, irgendwann wenn mythic es nicht schafft, dann mag auch ich mein Account auslaufen lassen. 

Wenn ich es tue, dann aber würde ich es hier nicht mehr reinschreiben! Es gibt soviele spiele, suche dir ein neues und flame dort weiter.

G.


----------



## Raethor (29. Mai 2009)

Zorgrash schrieb:


> Na ja ab 80 geht auch noch was im PvP... es hat sich vieles geändert in AoC=)



Möchte ich nicht abstreiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





MaNoFsTeeL schrieb:


> Naja als ob Warhammer Online bei Release auf level 40 toll war
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja, ich persönlich mochte das Feeling das es anfangs auf 40 geboten hat. Langsam die GIlden heranwachsen sehen, sich mit anderen Allianzen kurz zu schließen, in organisierten Raids dann der Order ins Gesicht geben. Das einzige was am Anfang definitiv gay war, war das dauerhaft nru ein SC aufgegangen ist und das Locken der Gebiete einfach unnormal schwer war.

Allerdings hatte ich zusätzlich auch immer Gilden und Allianztechnisch sehr viel organisatorisches zu erledigen, weshalb ich immer voll ausgelastet war, und evtl. aufkommende langeweile so eher übersehen habe.

mfg


----------



## Peraine1 (29. Mai 2009)

Wie ich das alles überstehe? Nunja, ich hoffe nicht auf Besserung sondern finde mich damit ab ;-)

Es ist unbestritten das es viele Sachen gibt die besser sein könnten oder die den Spielspaß trüben. Ob sie einem nun ganz den Spaß rauben muss jeder selber festellen.

Mal als Beispiel mit DaoC.

Ich finde mich halt damit ab das ich öfter an Stellen hängen bleibe, so wie ich mich in DaoC damit abgefunden habe das ich öfters mal durch den Boden gefallen bin.

Ich finde mich damit ab, im Aoe Gewitter zu sterben, wie ich mich in DaoC damit abgefunden habe über einen Hügel zu stolpern und dann im Instant Mezz und Instant Stun abgefarmt zu werden.

Ich finde mich damit ab das manchmal die Fähigkeiten nicht auslösen und Cooldown bekommen wie ich mich in DaoC damit abgefunden habe das sich die Melees  immer OoS durchs durchlaufen produziert haben.

Ich finde mich damit ab, Gegner nicht zu treffen zu können obwohl sie vor mir stehen wie ich mich in DaoC damit abgefunden habe das ich auf Gegner nicht casten konnte welche aber auf mich casteten.

Ich finde mich damit ab das sich Leute ihren Ruf durch PvE und Zonenlocks erleechen wie ich mich in DaoC damit abgefunden habe das sich die Leute an den Emainalbs kugelrund gefarmt haben aber angeblich nur coolen 8vs8 wollten.

Jedes Spiel hat seine Schwächen und Baustellen, und viele werden diese auch jahrelang nicht beheben.

Was man halt wissen muss, ob einem das Spiel dennoch Spaß macht.

Und die Frage kann dir hier niemand beantworten, nur du selbst.

P.S. Womit ich mich noch nicht abgefunden habe ist der Rollenspielanteil. Ich hoffe immer noch aufs hinsetzen und mehr Emotes mit entsprechnder Animation 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nenjo27 (31. Mai 2009)

Görms schrieb:


> Du bist auf dem besten weg zum Fanboy, ich glaube ich habe geschrieben gehabt, in einem der Posts die du sicherlich nicht gelesen hast weil dir selbiges kopfschmerzen zu bereiten scheint, das ich noch nie WOW gespielt habe, eine hohe Messlatte geht davon also nicht aus. Wenn man mir nun aber das "springen" zur Hand gibt, dann springe ich, selbst über die Zugspitze - sofern ich will, denn es ist ins spiel eingespeißt worden. Geht es dann nicht, führt es zu unmut, solltest selbst du verstehen. Wir sehen uns in 3 Monaten also nochmal Mr. Stuck´nStupid
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Aha, jeder der eine andere Meinung hat als du ist also dumm, doof oder ein Fanboy? Warum eröffnest du einen Thread wenn du die Meinungen anderer nicht hören willst, bzw. nicht akzeptierst?


----------



## Skatero (31. Mai 2009)

Görms schrieb:


> Steck dein Flame woanderst hin kurzer, du gehst nicht auf die Frage ein sondern schiesst am Thema vorbei.
> Wo also kriegt ihr genug Spielspaß her gesammelt um den crap durchzustehen - in meinen Augen ist es nicht wirklich sinnig nun 2 Jahre, sprich 240 Euro, zu warten / zu zahlen bis ich was geboten kriege.


Ich habe eine nette Gilde und jemand den ich im Rl kenne, spielt das Spiel auch. Das erhöht den Spielspass sehr.


----------



## Abigayle (31. Mai 2009)

@TE:

Also erstmal am Rande bemerkt:
Hab WoW 1 einhalb Jahre gespielt, von Platte geschmissen, weil ich echt keine Lust mehr auf den "Kinderzirkus" hatte.
Spiele nun LotRO wegen dem PvE und Roleplayspass und WAR weil mir da der RvR Anteil usw. sehr gut gefällt. Kann also aus mehreren Richtungen sprechen.

Im großen und Ganzen sag ich mal: KEIN Spiel ist perfekt. Deshalb kommen Patches, deshalb gibt es GM's, deshalb gibt es Supports. Niemanden wird gezwungen irgendein MMO, das ihm nicht gefällt zu spielen. Es wird immer irgendwo irgendwelche Bugs geben. Aber das man an nem Grashalm steckenbleibt, okay, das ist mir noch nie passiert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 An Ecken und Kanten, ja, schon öfter, aber wen juckts? Rumhüpfen, zur Not aus- und einlogggen, Thema gegessen, ist doch nicht so wild? Wie die Freisetzen Funktion bei WAR geht, muss ich ehrlich sagen, weiss ich net.

Und ääääh, Level 80? Hast du das Gme überhaupt bis Ende durch? Level 40 ist finito in WAR.

Was das Thema Rüsis angeht, ja mei. Lieber so als wie z.B. in WoW wo man schief angeschaut wird, wenn man nicht mindestens T8 hat und alle in der selbfarbigen Rüssi rumrennt. Mir gefällts so.

Ich spiel mit meinem Mann zusammen und wir haben immer nen Haufen Spass dabei. Also von Langeweile und nichts Geboten kriegen... Such dir Leute, hab Spass und warte nicht drauf was kommt sondern geniße was du geboten kriegst und hör auf darazuf zu geiern was noch kommt, sondern hab einfach mal nur Spass.

Wenn einem ein Spiel gar net mehr gefällt dann steht es ihm frei seinen Account einzufrieren oder gar zu löschen. Auch wenn mir dann die Kosten für die Anschaffung und die Monatsgebühren wehtun würden. Aber wenn manche Leute zuviel Kohle haben ..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Also, wenn dir WAR stinkt, dann lösch deinen Account oder frier ihn ein und mach den Leuten die das Spiel mögen es nicht madig!


----------



## Lari (31. Mai 2009)

Abigayle schrieb:


> Und ääääh, Level 80? Hast du das Gme überhaupt bis Ende durch? Level 40 ist finito in WAR.


Er meinte den Rufrang.


----------



## Teaclis (31. Mai 2009)

genung spiel spass gibt das spiel alle malle wenn man pvp mag wenn nicht pff. ich behaupte (und hoffe ich liege damit richtig) das niemand zu WAR gezwungen wird. die meisten spielen eben jenes spiel wegen hintergrund und/oder pvp. wenn man jedes husten als krankheit wertet is selbst wow mit 4 jahre als alter kassenknüller mist von der oma. sicher manche bugs und/oder fehler sind schmerzhaft aber bei hdr (wobei weniger) und wow hab ich beides ertragen müssen. ist eben nur die sache setzt man für sich nen punkt und macht schluss oder nicht aber zu behaupten das jeder grashalm bugt und dann weinen is destruktiv und einfach nur müll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## René93 (31. Mai 2009)

Es läuft doch gut! 
Ich habe neulich mit dem Spiel angefangen und bin nur positiv überrascht worden. Und wie schon einer meiner Vorposter gesagt hat, hat WoW auch 3 Jahre gebraucht bis es voll ausgereift war und ich finde, dafür, dass das Spiel etwas mehr als ein halbes Jahr draußen ist, schlägt es sich gut und meiner Meinung nach könnte WAR locker MMOs schlagen, die schon 2-3 Jahre länger auf dem Markt sind. Natürlich hat ein Spiel Macken aber, was soll's! WoW und/oder HdRO haben Bugs oder Balance Probleme. 

BTW: Erengrad 4TW  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Takama Nohara (1. Juni 2009)

Sehr schöner Post, ich kann da nur in allen Dingen zustimmen.

Letzte Woche habe ich nun auch endlich mein War-Abo auslaufen lassen, was ich eigentlich schon viel früher machen wollte.
Die Performance, das Balance sowie das gesamte Rvr-Konzept im T4 (Lock-Bonus leechen) sind so dermassen mies, dass man zum Twinken gezwungen wurde, wenn man dem Spiel noch etwas abgewinnen wollte.
Die Highlights waren ganz klar sowas wie Nordenwacht Szenario und OpenRvR bis ins T3. Aber der Drops ist halt auch irgendwann mal gelutscht.

Der grösste Anteil der War-Spieler spielt imo nur noch, weil WoW für sie keine Alternative darstellt. 
Ich habe nun auch mit Age of Conan angefangen, muss aber sagen, dass es für PvP-orientierte Spieler aus meiner jetzigen Erfahrung nicht empfehlenswert ist. Ist halt zum großen Teil auch reines Ganking, Mini-Spiele (Arenen) scheinen nie aufzugehen, weswegen ich nach dem Freimonat wohl nicht weiterspielen werde.

Mir bleibt wohl nichts anderes übrig, als meinen Feierabend mal wieder mit sinnvolleren Dingen zu verbringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und zu hoffen, dass Aion bald veröffentlicht wird.
In der Zwischenzeit werde ich mir wohl mal wieder Guild Wars zu Gemüte führen, was einfach ein super funktionierendes durchdachtes Spiel ist, bei dem man auch mit ner halben Stunde Spass haben kann.

Viel Spass den spielenden Resten.


----------



## Zorgrash (1. Juni 2009)

Das mit dem Ganking kann schon stimmen... ich frage mich ob man in AoC auf Mitra (PvE) Server auch open PvP in jedem Gebiet hat. Glaub ich nicht, du hast wahrscheinlich den falschen Server ausgewählt. PvP ist gut in AoC unzwar gibts genau wie in WAR kriege zwischen der Gilde, unzwar wenn die Gildenburg angegriffen wird und das wird dann soweit ich weiß von 48 Spielern je Gilde ausgeführt. (Ich bin auch noch nicht ganz am Ende dewegen weiß ich das nicht so genau, ich hoffe ich liege richtig und wenn nicht kann mich ja jemand korrigieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Ich verstehe die meisten Leute hier nicht. Gut, jeder will sein lieblings Spiel verteidigen... aber seht ihr nicht das was im Spiel abgeht? Vonwegen RvR 100vs100 und der Server kackt ab. Das nenn ich nicht RvR und wenn man bedenkt dass das Spiel auf PvP ausgerichtet ist... da könnte echt ma was mehr abgehn. Na ja soviel dazu.

MfG Zorg!


----------



## psyger (1. Juni 2009)

ich bin nun lvl 28 zocke seit der closed beta mit ein paar großen pausen. 

jeder redet hier von einem rvr spiel aber was ich bis jetzt gesehen habe ist zum großten teil ein ruf- farm- spiel.

dann höre ich hier etwas von nem pve patch.... ähm ich will ein rvr patch warum zocke ich den warhammer überhaupt O,o

da rennt man von einem bo in den nächsten killt die npcs und wartet die 3 min ab.
dann kommt ne burg.. da stellt man sich vors tor und muss es down hauen... dann kommt (im t3) das zweite tor das muss man wieder down hauen was einem absolute spannung bieten kann und dann darf man nicht die npc wachen vergessen die mega skill abverlangen /ironie off.

sind in der burg gegner die deffen ziehen die meisten kt gruppen ab da man ja nicht schnell genug die punkte bekommt für sein equip.


was mich heute aber abolut auf die palme gebracht hat das hier

im chat heißt es dann: 

person a: die zerstörung greift xyz burg an
person b: egal lass die wir machen bei der anderen burg weiter
Person c: ja lass ihnen auch mal ihren spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da denke ich mir als erstes: WTF ihnen macht die kacke hier spass?! oder sind alle nur so item geil. 

ich hatte bis jetzt (ca. 5 monate spielzeit) max. 3-4 "große" schlachten im orvr von max. 50 leuten. hammer geil -.-

es gibt so viele sachen die falsch gemacht wurden und ich denke mir als erstes ob die entwickler etwas in der birne haben.
das fängt bei dem echt lächerlichen burgen design an bis hin zum "end"- content. von der veralteten grafik engine *kotz* bracht man nicht reden.

in aoc, wow oder hdro gab es am anfang zu wenig content oder bugs... das gibts aber in jedem neuen mmorpg. aber in warhammer online ist ja DAS GANZE RVR SYSTEM fehlerhaft. das habe ich noch niiiiieee gesehen und ich zocke seit everquest mmorpgs.

im großen und ganzen ist das spiel für spieler designt die ohne verstand und skill orangenen items hinterher jagen.

versteht mich nicht falsch. jeder der das spiel gut findet soll es so spielen wie er will und so oft er auch will. ich lasse hier nur meinen frust aus den ich habe mich echt auf das spiel gefreut  und ich wurde wirklich in JEDEM punkt entäuscht... was auch für mich prämiere ist.

einen schönen feiertag noch 

mfg


----------



## Azddel (1. Juni 2009)

psyger schrieb:


> ich hatte bis jetzt (ca. 5 monate spielzeit) max. 3-4 "große" schlachten im orvr von max. 50 leuten. hammer geil -.-



Dann spielst du entweder nur um 6Uhr morgens oder du gehst bloß alle Jubeljahre mal in die RvR-Gebiete oder du sagst schlicht und ergreifend nicht de Wahrheit.



psyger schrieb:


> aber in warhammer online ist ja DAS GANZE RVR SYSTEM fehlerhaft.



Aha. Du meinst vielleicht, es gefällt dir nicht?



psyger schrieb:


> im großen und ganzen ist das spiel für spieler designt die ohne verstand und skill orangenen items hinterher jagen.



Jo, Warhammer ist für die Doofen gemacht worden.
Die Intelligenten fallen auf so ein billiges Konzept natürlich nicht rein.


----------



## psyger (1. Juni 2009)

Azddel schrieb:


> Dann spielst du entweder nur um 6Uhr morgens oder du gehst bloß alle Jubeljahre mal in die RvR-Gebiete oder du sagst schlicht und ergreifend nicht de Wahrheit.
> 
> Aha. Du meinst vielleicht, es gefällt dir nicht?
> 
> ...




1. ich spiele ab ca. 17 uhr auf erengrad. das einzige was da orvr technisch geht is kreis raiden. das ist für mich kein orvr 

2. ja es gefällt mir nicht weil es fehlerhaft ist oder einfach schlecht durchdacht (hätte ich lieber schreiben sollen). 
    da braucht man auch nicht lange zu überlegen... versuch es mal selber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3. das spiel ist zu simpel. 
    das ist aber nicht für jeden ein nachteil wenn ich mir so einige leute anschaue die es spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (1. Juni 2009)

Die Spieler suchen in jedem Spiel nach der Möglichkeit den für sich größten Vorteil mit dem geringsten Aufwand herauszuholen. Es ist naiv zu glauben, dass die Mehrheit der Spieler sich vorsätzlich in großes RvR stürzen wird, wenn sie gleichzeitig eine andere (ungedeffte) Festung einnehmen können und in weniger Zeit mehr Ruf und mehr Loot abstauben können. Die Spielmechanik MUSS also entsprechend ausgelegt sein, was Mythic verabsäumt hat.

Hier hat Mythic auch meiner Meinung nach klar versagt ein vernünftiges System zu entwickeln, das die beiden Fraktionen auch wirklich zwingt sich große Kämpfe zu liefern. Dies wird auch immer wieder kritisiert, vor allem von DAoC Spielern, die von dort ein besseres System gewohnt sind.

Auch wenn WoW als Mass-PVP sonst nicht viel zu bieten hat, so ist Wintergrasp ein gutes Beispiel wie es sein sollte:

a) Alle Spieler MÜSSEN dort kämpfen (es gibt keine Alternative)

und

b) es gibt einen genügend großen Anreiz die Schlacht zu gewinnen (i.e. nur dann hat man Zugang zur Archavon/Emalon Instanze).

Genau so etwas fehlt bei WAR in ausreichendem Maße. Es gibt viel zu viele kleinere RVR Gebiete, anstatt ein (oder wenige) große mit entsprechendem Anreiz. Die logische Folge ist, dass aneinander vorbei geraidet wird und das Spiel (in großen Teilen, Ausnahmen gibt es immer) zu einem stumpfsinnigen Sitzfetisch-Gefarme wird, wie man es so noch aus WoW- Rang PVP in Classic (da konnte m an wenigstens noch "fallen" wenn man nicht gespielt hat) sowie aus dem billigen AoC PVP-Rang System kennt.

Tortzdem gehen die Änderung in diese Richtung und es kann nur besser werden! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> 3. das spiel ist zu simpel.
> das ist aber nicht für jeden ein nachteil wenn ich mir so einige leute anschaue die es spielen smile.gif



Dann ist doch WoW-Arena etwas für dich. Selbst mit FOTM Combo musst du richtig gut sein um Wertungen jenseits der 2,5k zu erreichen oder auf den großen Turnieren konkurrenzfähig zu spielen. Da hast du eine echte Herausforderung für deine "pro-gaming" skills, nimm sie an und lass uns dann wissen, was du erreicht hast. Ansonsten finde ich es wie immer arm, in einem Spiel das keinerlei Meßlatte für "skill" bietet rumzuproleten wie gut man denn selbst sei und wie schlecht die anderen seien.


----------



## cecilian (1. Juni 2009)

> Ich bin der grünste und so, steht ausser frage.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 
 Das einzige was belustigend ist, ist n Typ der andere im Forum nach Spielspaß fragt und es insgeheim lustig findet, wenn sie ihn noch haben.

Du hast noch Spaß an dem Game ? Was soll dann dieser Pseudothread, der keinen weiteren Zweck hat außer die Stimmung in der Community zu vergiften ?
Du hast keinen Spaß mehr an WAR ? Wie wärs mit einfach aufhören, aber das wäre DIR wohl zu einfach.

Im Endeffekt kennen wir die Antwort, das kleine, grüne Männchen möchte sich profilieren (selbst deine Minigilde trägt deinen Namen), die anderen 100e von Threads gleichen Inhalts genügen seinen Ansprüchen wohl nicht. Du suchst hier nichts - maximal Bestätigung.

Ich weiß, du bist die Sorte Spieler die ständig solo (oder mit maximal noch einem DD) durch die Welt eiert um maximalen Ruf abzugreifen. Hier mal die Hottaste gedrückt und da mal ne AE Moral reingeknallt für lila Zahlen, aber wirklich überleben wird bei dir keiner. Zwischendurch springst du dann wie auf Drogen irre im WC rum und bleibst an jedem Hindernis hängen, um dann hilfesuchend die GMs von sinnvoller Arbeit abzuhalten und machst dich anschließend noch über sie lustig, weil du dich für was besseres hältst, während du Stunde um Stunde den Zonenlock-ticks hinterher rennst. 
Klar, wirst du natürlich alles bestreiten, aber anstatt den selbstverliebten wannabe ex-GW roxxor zu mimen, welcher in WAR alleine nichts gebacken bekommt, solltest vielleicht mal gescheite Gruppen bauen und nicht nur solo fürs SC anmelden.

Ansonsten tschö mit ö, auch wenn ganz klar ist, dass du eh nicht gehst, dich sieht man in 2 Jahren noch das gleiche labern...


----------



## psyger (1. Juni 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Dann ist doch WoW-Arena etwas für dich. Selbst mit FOTM Combo musst du richtig gut sein um Wertungen jenseits der 2,5k zu erreichen oder auf den großen Turnieren konkurrenzfähig zu spielen. Da hast du eine echte Herausforderung für deine "pro-gaming" skills, nimm sie an und lass uns dann wissen, was du erreicht hast. Ansonsten finde ich es wie immer arm, in einem Spiel das keinerlei Meßlatte für "skill" bietet rumzuproleten wie gut man denn selbst sei und wie schlecht die anderen seien.




oh man... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich bin halt der beste dafür kann ich nix.
ausserdem verhandle ich gerade mit nihilum um die summe die sie mir bezahlen werden wenn ich für sie spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (1. Juni 2009)

> oh man... blink.gif
> 
> ich bin halt der beste dafür kann ich nix.
> ausserdem verhandle ich gerade mit nihilum um die summe die sie mir bezahlen werden wenn ich für sie spiele victory.gif



Self-own - Nihilum gibt es nicht mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## psyger (1. Juni 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Self-own - Nihilum gibt es nicht mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




shit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Therodes (1. Juni 2009)

Da mit dem Feststecken kann ich ehrlich gesagt garnicht nachvollziehen ich bin bis jetz max 5 mal seit charaktererstellung stecken geblieben,das letzte mal is Monate her


----------



## psyger (1. Juni 2009)

und wenn man doch mal stecken bleibt einfach ui reloaden. das dauert ca. 5 sec dann is man wieder frei


----------



## Görms (2. Juni 2009)

cecilian schrieb:


> Das einzige was belustigend ist, ist n Typ der andere im Forum nach Spielspaß fragt und es insgeheim lustig findet, wenn sie ihn noch haben.
> 
> Du hast noch Spaß an dem Game ? Was soll dann dieser Pseudothread, der keinen weiteren Zweck hat außer die Stimmung in der Community zu vergiften ?
> Du hast keinen Spaß mehr an WAR ? Wie wärs mit einfach aufhören, aber das wäre DIR wohl zu einfach.
> ...




Uhuu, du hast mich aber lieb gewonnen, aber mehr als schäbigen flame wirfst du hier ja nicht gerade in die Waagschale, wieso das so ist - habe ich mich bis eben noch gefragt - beantworte mir diese Frage dann allerdings selbst mit, was juckts mich?! Ich meine, schön das du deine eigene Meinung in der Anonymität des Internets vertrittst und auch den Mut hast sie offen kundzutun, mein Glückwunsch hierzu, aber so richtig vertreten tust du sie ja dann doch nicht. Hier ein bischen persönliche plenkelei, da einwenig gestochere gegen meine Person. Ich suche hier nicht nach Bestätigung, sondern nach Antwort auf gestellte Fragen, auf die du natürlich nicht eingehst. Warum auch, vermeindlich bissige Worte schreiben sie ja viel leichter was? Einerlei, was sollte ich bestreiten? 
Natürlich Hote ich, ich spiele einen Heiler - natürlich setze ich AE Heilmoral, ich spiele einen Heiler. Das als Nebenprodukt lila Zahlen erscheinen, ja das freut, wieso sollte ich das bestreiten?
Ich brauche auch nicht bestreiten das ich gerne mit eingeschworenen Grüppchen durch die Lande ziehe, wenn du gerne mit dem Zerg schwimmst - dann bitte, ich kann mich damit nicht identifizieren und bleibe somit bei kleinen Gruppen die meiner Meinung nach effizient sind weil sie bei ihrer Aufgabe ineinander greifen und zumindest ein wenig taktisches Spiel gewährleisten. Sofern das nicht möglich ist wussel ich auch gern mit dem kleinen, grünen durch ein Warcamp und vertreibe mir meine Zeit bis zum free-Zonelock-tick mit Rollenspiel, eine wahrlich sündige Tatsache für die mir und den anderen 4 KT´s voll Leechern der Kopf abgeschlagen gehört, ich weiss ich weiss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Da fällt mir ein schönes Zitat aus einem alten Motorhead Lied ein das prima zu dieser Situation passt: _It's all about the game, and how you play it. All about control, and if you can take it_ Nun Frage ich mich, was nimmst du dir raus zu beurteilen wie ich spiele und wie ich es umsetze - klär mich auf, veranschauliche mir abermals deine unvoreingenommene, durchaus einsichtige und überlegte Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tschö mit ö und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cecilian (2. Juni 2009)

Es ist bereits alles gesagt, wünsch dir viel Glück beim Wiedererlangen deines Spielspaßes !


----------

